# Haydn's l'Incontro Improvviso



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on a copy of the score of Haydn's l'Incontro Improvviso? I have searched, but clearly not well enough and I need some help!

Even a recording will help.


----------

